# Please pray for Germag he needs it.



## Luke0927

We work together and haven't spoke with him in a while got news today that he was back in the hospital.  As a lot of you know he had the bad bout of cancer but was getting over that with his transplant, and last few times I talked to him he was doing good, and was back at work too.

but seems he was having trouble breathing because of fluid building up, he had some complications and suffered a heart attack this afternoon, from what I heard they have told his family there is not much they can do, but miracles do happen.  

Say a pray for him and his family, he is a good man, I learned a lot from talking with about our work and about the outdoors and shooting.

Luke


----------



## Nicodemus

I hate to hear that. Gerald and his family are in our thoughts and prayers. If you get a chance to see him or his family, let them know we are prayin` for him.


----------



## fredw

Prayers lifted up for Gerald and the family.


----------



## brownceluse

Prayers sent!


----------



## Headshot

Sent prayers for him, his family, and the medical staff.  Sure hope he pulls through.


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for God's intervention and healing....................


----------



## speedcop

our prayers for a brother in need


----------



## JustUs4All

Mine will be added to the rest.


----------



## wvdawg

My prayers added.  Met Gerald and his boy a couple years ago at a knifemaker's workshop.  Fine people.


----------



## XIronheadX

Prayers for Germag.


----------



## fish hawk

Well be praying!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

One more for you Gerald.


----------



## Hut2

Prayers coming his way!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Hate to hear he's having a hard time. Thoughts sent his way!


----------



## Luke0927

All I just heard Gerald passed away, I know from talking with him he's  up there with the Lord but he'll be missed by his family and friends, I know he was a good on here and man I'm sure gonna miss talking to him and getting all his advice and his stories.


----------



## Nicodemus

Luke0927 said:


> All I just heard Gerald passed away, I know from talking with him he's  up there with the Lord but he'll be missed by his family and friends, I know he was a good on here and man I'm sure gonna miss talking to him and getting all his advice and his stories.





My deepest regrets....


----------



## UK bowhunter

Luke0927 said:


> All I just heard Gerald passed away, I know from talking with him he's  up there with the Lord but he'll be missed by his family and friends, I know he was a good on here and man I'm sure gonna miss talking to him and getting all his advice and his stories.



Praying for his family.....He is in a better place now.


----------



## Crickett

Prayers sent!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

My thoughts, and prayers for Gerald's family!!

He will be missed around here!!


----------



## stuart smith

He was a wise man.RIP


----------



## slip

Wow, i am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Unicoidawg

So sorry to hear......


----------



## Muddyfoots

Sad news, indeed.

Prayers for the family.


----------



## kracker

Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

We will definitely lift Gerald and his family up in prayer.


----------



## secondseason

Prayer's for comfort for the family.


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Very sorry prayers sent


----------



## SnowHunter

thoughts and prayers for friends and family.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Regrets, he shared his knowledge of many things on here helping us better understand what we enjoy.
I never met him but he taught me a few things asking nothing in return. 

A good person, he will be missed.


----------



## JustUs4All

These forums will be a diminished by the loss.


----------



## Dustin Pate

So sad..prayers for the family.


----------



## XIronheadX

Prayers for the family.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Terrible......... He was a great guy and will be missed. Prayers of comfort sent for his family.


----------



## Paymaster

Sad news for sure. My Prayers are added for Gerald's family and friends.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man. I don't know what to say except that I'm sittin' here with lots of tears falling on my keyboard, and that don't happen too easily with me. Never met Gerald in person, but I've talked to him a _lot_ back and forth with PMs. He sent me a tree stand safety harness last year when he learned that I climbed without one and wouldn't even let me pay him postage for it. He was one of the great guys, and this place will be lesser for his absence. Rest in peace, friend, and I hope that the other side treats you better than this one did.


----------



## Sugar Plum

So sad to hear this. I enjoyed his posts, greatly. The forum will surely be a different place without him. Prayers for his loved ones.


----------



## HandgunHTR

My heart is heavy.

However, I have a glimmer of joy as I know that another brother has received his ultimate reward.

This forum is definitely diminished by his passing.


----------



## Keebs

Awwwman, not my "snake man".......... dang folks, we've lost a good one! Prayers to and for the family & friends....... dang, germag, you will be soooo missed by this girl!


----------



## Luke0927

NCHillbilly said:


> Man. I don't know what to say except that I'm sittin' here with lots of tears falling on my keyboard, and that don't happen too easily with me. Never met Gerald in person, but I've talked to him a _lot_ back and forth with PMs. He sent me a tree stand safety harness last year when he learned that I climbed without one and wouldn't even let me pay him postage for it. He was one of the great guys, and this place will be lesser for his absence. Rest in peace, friend, and I hope that the other side treats you better than this one did.




Yeah he was good as gold would have done anything for anyone that needed it.  We never got to get up and hunt and fish together but always talked about it just never had the right timing but when we'd get see each other at work, I was always picking his brain, he knew so much, with being raised out in the swaps in LA, being in military (Vietnam), being a herpetologist, into long range shooting, he was a good guy to be around, he was one of the guys who trained me at work....I shed some tears I never meet his family but he's told lots about them, I think his son was about to start college here on one of the teams in the south (wanna say Clemson but a good place to play ball) and play football.  I know he was talking about that and was all proud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This is a tremendous loss to the Woody's family here on GON. It just won't be the same without him. Prayers lifted up for his family.


----------



## strokin99

Rest in peace Gerald Germany


----------



## Dixie Dawg

So very sorry to hear this... thoughts and hugs to the family...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Luke0927 said:


> All I just heard Gerald passed away, I know from talking with him he's  up there with the Lord but he'll be missed by his family and friends, I know he was a good on here and man I'm sure gonna miss talking to him and getting all his advice and his stories.



Good bye friend.   My prayers are now for his family.


----------



## K80

I read this thread with a heavy heart, RIP Gerald! You and you're wealth of knowledge that you generously shared with everyone will be missed my friend! Prayers sent for the family!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Been gone this afternoon and finally got home a few minutes ago and saw this thread.

Germag was one of the nicest people on this site and he had such a wealth of knowledge that he shared freely with all of us.  I am also going to miss his presence here and the camaraderie that he shared with so many of us.  God Rest His Soul and My Prayers go up for him and his family tonight.


----------



## lbzdually

This is a hard post read for a couple of reasons.  One is that germag was truly a nice guy and will be missed.  The other is that, the first post of this thread mentioned fluid buidlup and a heart attack.  My dad is getting a bunch of fluid built up in his body and his kidneys just won't flush the stuff out.  He's been in the hospital twice this year for fluid build-up and I'm afraid it's just a matter of time before the fluid gets to be too much for his heart.  Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Jeff Raines

So sad,learned a lot from germag,gonna miss him.


----------



## Lukikus2

...


----------



## lagrangedave

Sad thing. prayers sent.


----------



## brownceluse

Prayers for his family!


----------



## mattech

Oh man, I am gonna miss his post. One of the good ones on here for sure. Prayers sent  for his family during this difficult time.


----------



## boneboy96

I'm very saddened by the news of Geralds passing.   My eyes are tearing up...I'll admit it.  I will miss him dearly.    Such a loss...so sad.     for the family and friends and all of us at GON.


----------



## Nastytater

Sending prayers for his family and yours. Also sending prayers for each and every one of ya'll.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I'm very sorry to hear of his passing.  I never met the man but felt I knew him through his posts.  The forum has lost a great source of knowledge and truly good person.  I hope that his family and friends will know how many other lives he has touched through his generosity with his knowledge and his actions in our community.


----------



## T.P.

Dang..... Just now saw this. Rest easy ol' friend.


----------



## Hankus

for the family, he will be missed


----------



## hummdaddy

sorry to hear ...my thoughts are with the family


----------



## bigox911

Luke0927 said:


> All I just heard Gerald passed away, I know from talking with him he's  up there with the Lord but he'll be missed by his family and friends, I know he was a good on here and man I'm sure gonna miss talking to him and getting all his advice and his stories.



Sad to hear that.  Had the pleasure of meeting Gerald and spending some time with him at a few GON get togethers.  He was a very nice man. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Whiteeagle

Sorry to hear, prayers fo the family. R.I.P. Germag!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

RIP Gerald, you were a great asset to this forum.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Germag*

Any man who will stick up for a snake is a GREAT man in my book!
My thoughts and prayers are with his family......

Regards,
Mr. Fishhunt


----------



## cramer

Prayers sent for Gerald's family and all of his friends.
Like others, I never met him , but enjoyed his wisdom through posts and pm's.
rest in peace


----------



## Jeff C.

Really sorry to hear this. Prayers and condolences to his Family and Friends.


----------



## georgia357

Dang that's very sad to hear.  I've never met Germag but feel like I've lost a friend and mentor.  He turned me from a snake hater/killer to respecting them and letting them live.  Prayers sent to his family and friends.  RIP and welcome home.


----------



## dawg2

Terrible news.  I really hate to hear this.


----------



## deerslayer357

Germag will be missed! Never met him, but he sure taught me alot!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Gunna miss ya G! Prayers for the family!


----------



## georgia_home

Rest in peace, Sir!


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for the Family and all touched by his loss.............


----------



## hobbs27

Prayers for the family.His wisdom will be missed.


----------



## turtlebug

Fishbait read me the news of Gerald's passing last night. I just couldn't believe how sad and empty I felt over someone I'd never met in person. Gerald gave me a lot of good advice through the years and was a wonderful person to know. 

Godspeed Gerald, you will be missed tremendously.


----------



## Keebs

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait read me the news of Gerald's passing last night. I just couldn't believe how sad and empty I felt over someone I'd never met in person. _*Gerald gave me a lot of good advice*_ through the years and was a wonderful person to know.
> 
> Godspeed Gerald, you will be missed tremendously.


Me too, prayers for the family & friends.


----------



## WTM45

Gonna miss my long distance friend.  Will be thinking of him and his family all day today.  We lost one of the good guys that's for sure.


----------



## Ruger#3

I never met him but am better for the opportunity to read his wisdom here. God speed sir, prayers for the family.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Just now finding this .... it is truly sad to find that Germag has passed away...  never met him in person, but he sure was a nice fellow to me .... he and I exchanged many PMs lately ... we were figuring a way to get a box of Catalpha worms to where he lives ...alive and well.... hate to say this, but Germag ...I don't think FedX, UPS ... deliver where you're at now ...but everytime I pick a worm now ... I'll thank of you...  

Prayers to the family ... we'll surely miss him here ...


----------



## The Foreigner

Guys ... sad news indeed.

Just got through speaking with Gerald's wife Molly: if you are local you may be interested to know there is a memorial service at the Jaycee Building, 216 Rope Mill Road, Woodstock,  tomorrow (sunday 19th) between 5-8pm.   

I'll be there for at some time - if you live locally consider coming out to pay tribute to Gerald and support his family.

Matt
770 - eight three three - 3797


----------



## Jeff Raines

Every day I log on and every day there is a post from germag that I read,most of the names I scroll past without reading,but I always read germag's posts.


----------



## BowChilling

Wow! This is hard to take! Never met Germag but he was a staple here! Another part of Woody's is gone....

Prayers of comfort to his family. He was loved here and will be missed.


----------



## MTMiller

Prayers for the family and friends.  He was a great man and I'm sure we all learned something from him.  He will be missed.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Going to him Germag's posts for sure.  He had a wealth of knowledge about guns.  

Prayers sent to his family.


----------



## swamp hunter

From way down in the Florida Everglades a Prayer has been sent for My Friend.
He and I had PM,d several times about Him coming down for a Python hunt.
I,l be missing You Snake Man....


----------



## wvdawg

Rest in peace Gerald.  
My condolences to the family.


----------



## Gulfin

Sad to read this....Prayers for his family. RIP.


----------



## grim

Just thought of him yesterday when I decided not to run over an oak snake with the lawnmower.

Very sad to hear this.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## elfiii

Just about the worst news I have heard on this board in a long time. Rest in peace Gerald.


----------



## Sterlo58

RIP Germag. You will be missed


----------

